# barspin aber wie



## gwathdraug (15. Februar 2006)

Ich versuch grad den barspin aber mit Bmx klappt das klemmen nciht so wirklich
und ich hab gehört dass es auch ohne klemmen geht
aber immer wenn ich das VR hebe und dann barspin machen will rollt mir das BMX unter meine Beinen weg.
also hab ich erstma ohendrehung versucht als VR heben und dann lenkerloslassen, aber dann rollt es nicht weg.
Worauf sollte man achten, wenn man nciht klemmt??


----------



## CDRacer (15. Februar 2006)

Erst hochspringen und dann Lenker werfen...

ansonsten keine ahnung...irgendwie halt versuchen mit den füßen das rad zu halten, nach außen drücken auf den pedalen, weiß ich nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRex (15. Februar 2006)

ich würde barspin mit klammern lernen, finde ich einfacher, wenne das kannst, versuchst du immer weniger zu klammern und dann gar nicht mehr wenn du möchtest





mit der sattelhöhe kann ich prima klammern und barspin in allen fahrsituationen schmeißen,...


----------



## Flatpro (15. Februar 2006)

einfach über den lenker lehnen, bzw den barspin einfach im bunnyhop machen, das is doch nur springen und werfen, wo is das problem?


----------



## RedRex (15. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bzw den barspin einfach im bunnyhop machen



oder so, dann haste das problem mitm klemmen nicht


----------



## gwathdraug (15. Februar 2006)

ja oaky dann mach ich nen bunnybarspin ... muss ja gehen nohandlanding geht ja auch
teste ich morgen


----------



## PIMP (15. Februar 2006)

ja barspin im bunny hop so oder so,
1.bunny hop reißen
2.während du höher steigst lenker kicken,in beliebige richtung.oder am anfang mit drehn,mit der hand.aber das klemmen nicht vergessen,sonst haut dir das bike ab!und du landest aufem arsch oder sonst wo.
3.mit beiden händen wieder fangen und sauber landen.


----------



## Raddon (16. Februar 2006)

Ist natürlich immer alles supereinfach und plausibel, wenn man es sich so im Gedanken vorstellt. Ich geh jede Wette ein, dass es beim nächsten Fahren nicht mit dem Bunny Barspin klappt, sofern das wirklich dein Erster ist.


----------



## Potato_Pit (16. Februar 2006)

Glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass das ziemlich leicht ist, wenn man einen Fuß aufs hintere Peg stellt. Sieht nicht cool aus, aber um das Gefühl zu bekommen passts schonn.

Rock on David, ich bin auch bald wieder am Start


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2006)

PIMP schrieb:
			
		

> jblah


nein!
auf keinen fall im aufsteigen schmeissen!
erst wenn du die beine an den arsch gezogen hast und den lenker vorne nach untewn drückst schmeißen und wenn du wieder in der luft fängst brauchste auch nicht klemmen


----------



## gwathdraug (16. Februar 2006)

@pot 
naja geht ja noch net so rund bei mir 
handgelenk schmerzt immernoch
und noch net ganz in form
aber fahren tu ich
wielang dauert es bei dir noch
können ja mal attila fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PIMP (16. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> nein!
> auf keinen fall im aufsteigen schmeissen!
> erst wenn du die beine an den arsch gezogen hast und den lenker vorne nach untewn drückst schmeißen und wenn du wieder in der luft fängst brauchste auch nicht klemmen



ja du steigst auf,klemmst und schmeißt!ohne klemmen ist assi und macht keinen spaß,


----------



## Flatpro (17. Februar 2006)

da spricht jemad mit ahnung...


----------



## j.e.t. (17. Februar 2006)

am höchsten punkt (punkt)


----------



## hanneStreet (17. Februar 2006)

wat habt ihr alle mit bunnyhop, also ich kenn dat nur mit nach hinten lehnen und klemmen und gut is. wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke muss der bunnyhop dafür schon sehr hoch sein. und ohne skills is da erstma nix. es sei denn man fährt doubles oder so.


----------



## PIMP (17. Februar 2006)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> wat habt ihr alle mit bunnyhop, also ich kenn dat nur mit nach hinten lehnen und klemmen und gut is. wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke muss der bunnyhop dafür schon sehr hoch sein. und ohne skills is da erstma nix. es sei denn man fährt doubles oder so.




       der trick ist meiner meinung nach nur richtig ausgeführt wenn nen bunny hop dabei ist,dumm den lenker drehn kann ja allein jeder.


----------



## der Digge (17. Februar 2006)

bunny hop brauch garnich so hoch sein, timing muss stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Februar 2006)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> wat habt ihr alle mit bunnyhop, also ich kenn dat nur mit nach hinten lehnen und klemmen und gut is. wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke muss der bunnyhop dafür schon sehr hoch sein. und ohne skills is da erstma nix. es sei denn man fährt doubles oder so.


bist du eKual?


----------



## hanneStreet (18. Februar 2006)

kein plan....


----------



## goodiecore (18. Februar 2006)

SO!!! Dann iss auch net schlimm wenn de den lenker mal net fängst weil du vorm aufkommen das Rad gerade hast......nur auf´s TIMING zu verlannes klappt net bei jedem...


----------



## der Digge (18. Februar 2006)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> ......nur auf´s TIMING zu verlannes klappt net bei jedem...[/QUOTE]
> wenn's nich klappt is das timing sch... ;) also bei mir klappts besser wenn ich nur n lockeren bunny mach (so 40 - 50cm reichen) und nich so verkrampft werfen muss, als wenn ich voll durchzieh.


----------



## UrbanJumper (18. Februar 2006)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> kein plan....


das war zu auffällig! die sache ist klar, eKual lebt!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> das war zu auffällig! die sache ist klar, eKual lebt!



und ich hab mich schon so gefreut...


----------



## Flatpro (18. Februar 2006)

bunnyhop reicht wenner 10 cm hoch is


----------



## UrbanJumper (18. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bunnyhop reicht wenner 10 cm hoch is


los, los, schweinchengallopp
es hilft auch wenn man mehr oder weniger schnell auf einen steilen absprung zufährt und während man ohne ziehen in der luft ist, den lenker schmeist und weit mit führt, so habe ich die übrigens gelernt...


----------



## street (19. Februar 2006)

RedRex schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde barspin mit klammern lernen, finde ich einfacher, wenne das kannst, versuchst du immer weniger zu klammern und dann gar nicht mehr wenn du möchtest
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jo kann schon sein aber was ist mit deinem bremskabel????

hängt das net vorn zwischener gabel und reufen???


----------



## Flatpro (19. Februar 2006)

street schrieb:
			
		

> hängt das net vorn zwischener gabel und reufen???


bist deppert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanneStreet (19. Februar 2006)

man sollte den barspin im frontflip üben oder beim icepickgrind... wo liegt dat problem


----------



## jimbim (19. Februar 2006)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte den barspin im frontflip üben oder beim icepickgrind... wo liegt dat problem


sollte das lustig sein?


----------



## kater (20. Februar 2006)

Ist aber nicht der sauberste Barspin hier oben...


----------

